# Overheating?



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Poor response to heat has been the bane of my rides this summer. Anything over 80-85 just kills me, direct sun is the worst. I'm 53, pretty much through menopause, and I think this stage of life has something to do with it as the last few years have been noticeably worse, starting with perimenopause. I hydrate, electrolyte, stay fueled, wear minimal clothing (tank tops), I'm very strong, decent cardio fitness, low BMI and this just sucks. Sometimes I'm on the verge of heat exhaustion with exertion like climbing, to the point of nausea, and I'm the only one that is **that** hot. My solution is to walk/push the bike until I've cooled down. On rare occasions I have to just sit in the shade and breath is out. This has certainly been an issue for some time. FWIW, I'm in the PNW and we get hot summer days but as I said before, this can be an issue in the 80's!!

I know summer is almost over but any ideas?

thx


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

Would it help to pour water on your head with your bottle like the roadies do in road races etc? 

Or maybe just slow down on the climbs....get into a really easy gear and just spin slowly up it?


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

For me I found being more covered rather than less helped since it keeps the sun from being directly on my skin and also helps move moisture away. I wear a light colored, lightweight long sleeve shirt and long shorts. I also bring a white handkerchief and wet it down to wipe my face and neck often. And will tie it around my neck to make sure the sun stays off and to provide some evaporative cooling. 

If it is humid I found that a lightweight long sleeve wool jersey works best for me. I thought it would be too hot because of the wool but for some reason it feels better in the humidity. I tried some of the other types of fabric and they just stuck to me and then I was wet and hot. If it is dry I like a long sleeve synthetics better.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

formica said:


> Poor response to heat has been the bane of my rides this summer.
> 
> I know summer is almost over but any ideas?
> 
> thx


That's a tough one and it sounds like you are doing all the right things. Overheating is a real limiter. Drinking cool liquids helps so lots of ice in your hydration pack - I'm sure you are doing this already.

A couple more suggestions:

Start your ride pre-cooled with cold fluids in your belly.
Freeze a water bottle solid to take on your rides. It should stay cold for 90 mins or longer if you have one of those insulated ones. 
Pantyhose with ice around your neck. In addition to filling it with ice cubes get some kind of flexible gel type freezer pack to put inside. You can get a variety of those things at Walgreens. The ice cubes melt and give you the cold wet drip and the gel pack lasts longer for some cooling after the ice cubes have gone. Ice cubes dont last long in the panty hose.
Ice cubes last a lot longer inside a hydration pack so you can stash some extra in there and scoop them out and put them in your pantyhose scarf when you are cooling it under a tree.

It has been a "cool" summer here but we are still riding regularly in 90-100F. It is a dry heat tho ;-)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone so far.... I may have to try one of those neck cooler things I've seen around. Part of my question, which I don't think I was very clear on, is wanting to know if this is a somewhat common experience for perimenopause-menopause women.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

formica said:


> wanting to know if this is a somewhat common experience for perimenopause-menopause women.


Not uncommon. The patterns I see is that ladies have days where they are relatively unaffected and days where they are floored by hot flushes and overheating. I know one lady who got ride of all of her overheating issues after she went on HRT.

I'm definitely interested in hearing about what everyone else is experiencing too!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

^ I was about to make all of the suggestions that Lynda made. I'm not at menopause yet, but I definitely don't take to heat very well (which sucks, because the heat and humidity where I live is awful). Having cold water and electrolyte mix (I use Gu Brew) to drink is the best thing I've found so far. Once my fluids get warm, I'm prettymuch toast.

Oh yeah... and the Camelbak ICE bottle is really good!


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll second the cover-up comment. My dad has sworn by wearing a light long-sleeved shirt outside for years, especially when we lived in the tropics. Sunburn is a huge factor in those scenarios. A light jersey can work too. I used to think it was crazy, but now I keep a long sleeve just for that.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi formica, I am slightly ahead of you, finally through the big M and feeling better after a few sucky years. During early menopause, even with HRT, my body apparently forgot how to auto-regulate for temperature. At night I'd sweat and soak the sheets even though I felt cold. By day I didn't perspire at all and I would overheat on rides- nearly to the point of blacking out a couple of times. Some of that might have been due to a concurrent medical problem (thyroid) that has since resolved. 

Anyway, my solution to overheating was (and still is!) to pre-hydrate, load my hydration bladder with lots of ice, start with my hair wet and avoid mid-day rides in the heat. I seem to regulate my temperature normally now but I still prefer to ride at dawn or dusk unless I am down by the beach where it's cool.

I tried the crystal soaked bandana thing around my neck. It didn't do much for me but you might like it.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

One of the most effective ways to deal with direct sunlight over heating is to wear special heat dissapation sleaves that are tight over your skin to wick sweat and add a spf barrier.
Most material only does 50% so you have to rely on spf 90 sun screen in addition.
The sunscreen will repel a lot of the radiation cooking you too.
Pour cool water over the sleaves to help even more.
The wet spf barrier sleaves really do help a lot to preserve your body when its getting cooked in direct sunlight.
The sunscreen can take up to 30 minutes to become effective after applying it to your skin so don't wait until the last minute to put it on.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've heard of these arm sleeves. Anyone have a URL?


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Amazon.com
There are many brands including Nike on here.
Pearl isumi makes a set I had that worked a few years ago but I have since seen even better ones now. I think the better ones are thinner and some mfg weaves are not as thin.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E0...408292347&sr=8-4#immersive-view_1408292397356


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

To get more protection from the sun wear a jersey like the link above.
Essentially it needs to be a very light material in a very thin weave of mostly polyester and some spandex. Some mgfs develop their own material blend and give it a fancy name but its not always better.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> Thanks everyone so far.... I may have to try one of those neck cooler things I've seen around. Part of my question, which I don't think I was very clear on, is wanting to know if this is a somewhat common experience for perimenopause-menopause women.


You know how I'm always so cold? Has not been the case this year. If it's above about 85F, I'm in trouble.  So, there's another data point for you.

However, I may not be "doing my food right" as a dear friend says - I can't get away with just eating [whatever] any more, and I think I might need more salt in my diet. Supposedly that helps. I know you've done a lot of research in that area and I haven't 

One of my friends recommended the jerseys made out of cooling fabric, like this: Columbia announces Omni-Freeze ZERO, sports gear that cools you down the hotter you get (video) I haven't tried that yet, but I plan to.

gabrielle


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Those columbia shirts, the written reviewers say the cooling effect ONLY lasts while they were wet.

The technology they used was flat fibers not round. So theory is more of the fabric surface touches your skin with flat fibers.

The cooling tech lasts about 50 washes through the laundry before the fibers loose shape.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Guy here. @ 235 lbs my temp always runs hot. For me,I fill my camelbak with ice cubes and top off with water, gets me cold water for 3-4 hours.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

According to my dermatologist and this article, chemical sunscreens can make you feel hotter: Zinc Oxide Sunscreen Products.

Craft has a cooling base layer. I have one on order, but haven't tried it yet.

Luckily, it hasn't been too hot this year. For the most part, my hot flashes happen when I'm not biking. I thought I was over them, then they came back with a vengeance, costing me lots of sleep. They seem to be gone for now.

I credit mountain biking for helping me get through this hormonal stuff with my sanity and feeling pretty good. Good luck with the heat - the fall is coming.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

I have one of the Craft Long Sleeve Cooling shirt; tried to find it on their website but no luck. It's a thin, loose fitting long sleeve that actually does keep you cool. I bought it for protection around poison oak in warm temps. When the humidity is really high, my body has a hard time self regulating temps because of the lack of evaporation. After a humid ride I'll wipe down with rubbing alcohol to speed up the cooling.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, above 80F I will typically opt to paddle/swim instead, or go early before it is hot - I just don't enjoy it. I'll tough out the commute and soft-pedal it (rather than drive), but tough MTB'g not so much. When I was younger my theory was that 90+ was not so bad in summer if you were already in shape, but that theory is losing ground at 52.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the Louis Garneau arm coolers. They are silky and comfortable, but I've only worn them dry. I never thought to soak them. DOH.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Ever seen one of these, I haven't until now:

Amazon.com : Louis Garneau Speed Bolero : Running Jackets : Sports & Outdoors










Here's a few links to some good Arm Coolers:

Pearl Izumi Sun Sleeves
Universal Cycles -- Pearl Izumi Sun Sleeves - White

Louis Garneau Arm Coolers
Universal Cycles -- Louis Garneau Arm Coolers - White

Do not get these WARMERS by accident: 
Universal Cycles -- Louis Garneau Arm Warmer 2 - White


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I don't think I have anything new to add here. But I empathize with you, I do as much riding in the AM as possible, once it hits about 25c I am done. 

The following all help me: 
Sun Sleeves by Pearl Izumi
Elete (electrolyte drops) in my water
Wetting my hair before I go out
Bringing a small flask of cool water for my head (dubbed head water), I squirt it on my head and neck to cool off, this is actually the most successful for me. Without this I get a throbbing head.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I ordered a couple of Ts made of this








and got to try one out this weekend. I think it made a difference. Having a swim in the lake at either end of the ride wasn't too bad, either. They were super reasonable at Steepandcheap.


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

When I'm on road rides in the blazing mid-day sun I can't wait to get to the gas station so I can fill one entire bottle up with water (and some ice from their drink machine) and dump the entire thing over my head! 

For me the sticking my head in water, getting into a lake, creek, stream, hose, or any sort of cold water helps me. I also try and drink stuff freezing cold to try and trick my brain into thinking it's not so hot. 

I heard in the commentary of the TDF this year during the time trial that they put ice packs inside those aeroblade helmets to keep the riders heads from literally cooking in the heat. Don't know if that was true or not but it's what Paul or Phil said. 

I'm interested to hear about if the shirts you ordered help. Also interested in the neck thing because anything full of ice would help me. Oh and I'm 40 and not in early stages of M yet (I don't think, though my hubby would definitely say I am) LOL.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

After two rides in the high 80s, I'm thinking these cooling Ts are pretty awesome.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

What shirt did you wear before?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

regular bike jerseys, assorted road and mtn...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The omni freeze shirts work great and they are starting to pop up on Steepandcheap for $14.99 instead of $55.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have noticed an odd thing - although I do not like being on the bike in general when its over 90, there is a bit of a work around..... for some reason if I start early (like when its 60 or 70) and heat up with the day, I can tolerate heat a lot better. If I start out when its over 80 I'm toast. But if I "sneak" into it I can ride quite a while. This for me is probably because I am a sweating machine.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Since we're talking about the big 'M'. What are you girls doing to fend of osteoporosis? My grandmother had it and my mother has it and I'm scared! Neither was active. So far, so good on my bone density. I take vitamin D and calcium. Doc hasn't suggested hormone replacement therapy (my symptoms haven't been bad).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Calcuim, D, weigh training.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Some updates on heat management.
-Every ride with the potential for heat, I preload with electrolytes, and then keep a steady inflow going. Preload means drink a large bottle of water treated with Heed before I head out. I also make sure I'm well hydrated, starting the day before.
-I picked up one of these cooling towels at the bike swap. The texture is reminiscent of a Handi-wipe. I cut it into 3" strips and use like a neck wrap. It works very nicely. I can rewet it with the water in my pack. It store in a ziplock with out getting skanky.


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

I realize you accused me of being a troll in the thread that shall not be named, but here is some good faith help for yourself and others.

I struggle with headaches after heavy exertion in the sun so controlling my temperature during and after if super important or I become worthless the rest of the day, sometimes the next.

I started using water soaked headbands and it has been a game changer. I have used the chill-its with the cooling cloth and the one with the gel micro beads and prefer the cooling cloth one as it may have a higher rate of cooling and doesn't ooze slimy water.
http://www.amazon.com/Ergodyne-Chil...e-Cooling/dp/B005H58TKG/ref=pd_bxgy_469_img_z

I pretty much never ride or run without it and it feels like it takes out a significant amount of heat from my head. It does take somewhat frequent re-wetting (every 30-45 minutes) for best performance. I always spin it around in circles after re-wetting to force the temperature down. It fits fine under my helmet but will drop water into the eyes if too saturated.

I tried a cool towel similar to what you posted for the first time after a hot lap at a 24 hour race recently and could not believe how well it worked. I wonder if the strips you cut would work better as a headband vs. a neck wrap at driving the heat away, or use both. The towels seem more porous than the headband so potentially higher cooling but more frequent wetting would be needed.

I think poofy gel neck bead wrap things would likely be the least effective option as the it would have less skin surface area contact and it would be bouncing around.

Post ride face washing with cold water is possibly one of the best feelings ever. If I take too hot of a shower post ride it could set off the headache as well, so cold is best.

I will have to try the shirts you mentioned previously.

All of this evaporative cooling gear works pretty well here in the southwest but likely not as effective on a super humid PNW day, but better than nothing.

Hopefully this helps.


----------

